# Whose Line IS IT Anyway



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

have you ever seen this hsow? raxl and I have tickests to drew CAREY AND HIS IMPROV allstars in a couple of weeks at the hard rock. it is basically the same thing with the same people (excluding wayne brady)


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I love that show. Colin and Ryan are awsome


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I have been watching that show since Clive Anderson hosted in back in London  That show kick's some major butt .. When I was in the hospital having my daughter, the show was here in town the next day so I couldn't go  That's ok, my little girl made it all worth it  There is always next time


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

to see where they will be you can go to www.improvallstars.com it list the people that will defintaely be there but collin and ryan will not be known till a little closer if they will be there


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks, I will have to check that out to see when they will be in the area  would love to go see them


----------

